# nutes



## potluva (Apr 4, 2005)

ive got a bubbling bucket and was wondering if i could use 20-20-20 miracle grow all purpose fertilizer in itor does it only go into dirt systems? do i absolutly need to buy a bloom solution and possibly other nutes? if so what is a good nute system and where is a cheap site to get it? Money is an issue and so is space i only have enouph room for a 1 1/2 ft plant was thinking that if 20-20-20 isnt as good as other nutes it will help me grow a more managable sized plant? was wondering what your opinions were cincyboy and nothecops? (anyone elso that has advice or knowledge please also reply)


----------



## notthecops (Apr 4, 2005)

You need special nutes for hydroponics.   If you're in the US or Canada, PM me, and I can hook you up with some.  Just let me know what you want to spend.

Miracle Grow will FRY those babies in hydro.


----------



## potluva (Apr 5, 2005)

shit! cant have that, do you think i could get by with just buying the bloom? I dont want a particularly tall plant im on the DL! im not sure really how much i should spend on nutes i wouldnt really wanta spend any more then like $30(my system has been pretty cheep so far) how do u get your nutes?                                                                                                         im thinking of cloning now, are theyre specific nutes for that?  Is it possible to grow a clone with floro lighting alone (i have 165 watts in a miny fridge)? How fast will a clone take to root and start growing successfully? i heard that topping a plant a couple of times can help grow a shorter stouter plant with more yield, im a newb and dont understand what topping them is (can topping be done with clones)?  what is a good sized branch or nuglet to take for cloning? -sorry so many questions!


----------



## automatic (Apr 6, 2005)

whats the best hydro nutes to use? Ratios?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 6, 2005)

You could get by with bloom nutes, but don't use them in veg. You really should spend some $$ for nutes. I get mine from the 3 hydroponic stores on my block! lol For about $50, I could hook you up with some cheap stuff. 
Don't use nutes on clones. Just rooting hormone, or Diamond nectar (wich I'm sure you can't get anyway). Floros are fine for clones. Roots can take anywhere from 3 days to 3 weeks, depending on how well you treat them. 
To top your plant, remove the top set of leaves, at the internode. This will cause your plants to grow out, instead of up. Only do this after you have 3-4 sets of leafs on the plant.

For clones, you should cut a branch off about 2 inches long. Cut the tip at an angle, and apply rooting hormone to it.


----------

